# Solved: Windows 7 / IE8 and Facebook problems



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and, like most other members...desperate. I have ISSUES with Windows 7 / IE8 and Facebook. And I don't know what is causing the problem.

First - getting Line: 4, Error: object expected on this site.

Second - I can't login to Facebook. Clicking login returns me to the login page. I was getting, "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" when trying to connect to Facebook.

I've tried everything I could - which is very little, given I'm such a novice.

Thank you for reading my post and helping me,
Cindy


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought I would try to work around my IE/Facebook issues by downloading another browser.

 Now I can't download Google Chrome - it says my cookies are not enabled, which is not true.

Will somebody please help me? I'm just desperate...


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Now, in addition to being unable to login to Facebook, I cannot download Google Chrome or Java.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is this a continuation of a previous thread that you posted?

Are you having trouble *downloading* them or *installing* them? There's a difference.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://download.cnet.com/Google-Chrome/3000-2356_4-10881381.html


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...I think the problem is in installing Java. However, I just discovered that I already have Java and the most current updates.

Your question about a previous thread: I had three separate problems, so I posted three separate times. One problem has to do with Facebook login, another is the Java problem and then I encountered a problem with Google Chrome - unable to install. I posted 3 problems one right after the other; thus, the confusing titles. 

Sorry!

I still need help with the Facebook problem.

And a new problem...I purchased a Reimage Repair program online and while installing, got a message that Reimage Repair cannot run in compatibility mode. I'm so confused... help me, please, before I chew on the corner of my laptop.

Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cindy:

I found 2 others threads, besides this thread, that you've started.

Windows 7 / IE8 and Facebook problems

DESPERATE: Can't download Google Chrome

Now you're mentioning a new problem, so I'm going to forewarn you NOT to start a 4th thread.

All these problems involve the same computer, so they need to be dealt with collectively.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

You list your computer as a Compaq Presario 2500, but I came up blank at the HP/Compaq site.

If it is a Compaq Presario, I need the exact model number. If you don't know for sure, look for the part/product number.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you know how to download and install HijackThis and run a scan with it and submit its log here?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. Trying now. 
Also, RIP Angelcakes, too. Not sure who Angelcakes was, but I sympathize...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cindy:

I've replied to one of the *3* threads that you've submitted on this computer.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/914163-now-java-wont-download-whats.html

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - I forgot about the thread rule. Thanks for the reminder.

I just got a new laptop, so I also should have updated my profile. Guess I'm not going to win the poster of the year...

I have an HP G71.

Yes, I do know how to run Hijack this. Do you have a link?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HijackThis 2.0.2*.

Close all open browser windows first, then install it in its default location: C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis.

Start it, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan completes in 30 seconds or less, the log will appear.

Return here, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Which HP G71 model in this list is your laptop?

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. As mentioned in the subject line, my HP is the HP G71-449WM Notebook PC.
I will run Hijack This now.
Sorry I'm so ignorant.
Cindy


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:22:27 PM, on 3/31/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWow64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10c.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0566.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.facebook
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://apps.facebook.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://zynga.zbar.com
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_b87ff64c8b56b7db\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_b87ff64c8b56b7db\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10341 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support and software site for the *HP G71-449WM* laptop.

I highly suggest that you keep this site saved in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can refer to it when needed.

---------------------------------------------------------------

I'll be waiting to see the HijackThis log.

I may not be on-line much longer. If you haven't submitted your HijackThis log by then, I'll get back to you in the morning.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I forgot that you mentioned in one of your other threads that you're using Windows 7. HijackThis isn't designed to scan and display a log properly with Windows Vista(64-bit) and Windows 7(32-bit/64-bit). 

If you're using Windows 7(64-bit), you need to make sure that you're downloading and installing a program that's compatible with and will work with it.

I don't use Windows 7 nor Google Chrome nor Facebook, so I'm going to have to pass on this one.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for trying.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try this sequence to reset the common problem areas:

1. Uninstall all versions of Flash and Java using Add/Remove Programs.
2. Run the Flash uninstall utility: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/current/uninstall_flash_player.exe
3. Run the Java uninstall utility: http://sourceforge.net/projects/javara/files/javara/JavaRa/JavaRa.zip/download
4. Reset Internet Explorer back to defaults: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows-vista/Reset-Internet-Explorer-8-settings Make sure to select the option to "Delete personal settings"
5. Open IE8 and go through the first run wizard.
6. Reinstall Flash: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
7. Reinstall Java: http://java.com/en/

Type www.facebook.com to go to Facebook, do NOT use a bookmark or any other link.


----------



## cgoehring78 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bless you for your help and your time. I am ignorant and embarrassed, but I found my problem. I had to reboot my router and modem. I now know what to do when this situation occurs again and I wont' have to bother anyone.

Thank you again,
Cindy:up:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Threads merged.


----------

